# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] D.I.P.R.I.P.: test d'un mod à l'acronyme ridicule.

## ShinSH

Notre petite série de tests de mods continue, avec Die In Pain, Rest In Peace. Ce mod HL2 vous met aux commandes d'un véhicule blindé dans la ville de Montargis. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un monde post-apocalyptique.
 Inutile d'en dire plus, vous avez toutes les informations nécessaires dans l'article qui suit.

Les potes de Mad Max vous attendent.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ouiski

Vigilante 8 ! Mon Dieu !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'ai bien rigolé la première heure avec DIPRIP. Et puis après j'ai tenté des subtilités, comme conduire sans se prendre des murs à tout va ou esquiver les tirs de putes venant d'en face. Et la tout se complique. Les véhicules possèdent une latence très désagréable qui rend quasi-impossible toute manoeuvre un poil réfléchie. C'est ballot et ca gâche un peu le plaisir.

Pas le digne successeur d'Interstate mais défoulant à petite dose avec 2 grammes de spiritueux dans le sang.  :^_^:

----------


## comic_sans_ms

Erreur terrible. Interstate '76 a été remplacé par Interstate 66 dans l'article.

C'est décidé j'arrête de lire ce canard.

----------


## ShinSH

> Erreur terrible. Interstate '76 a été remplacé par Interstate 66 dans l'article.
> 
> C'est décidé j'arrête de lire ce canard.


Contente toi d'arrêter de lire mes articles, ca serait dommage sinon.  ::P: 

D'un autre coté je n'y ai jamais joué donc ca aide pas. (et c'est corrigé)

----------


## le faucheur

Tu n'a jamais jouer a Interstate 76 ?!!

Sacrilège !

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'ai bien rigolé la première heure avec DIPRIP. Et puis après j'ai tenté des subtilités, comme conduire sans se prendre des murs à tout va ou esquiver les tirs de putes venant d'en face. Et la tout se complique. Les véhicules possèdent une latence très désagréable qui rend quasi-impossible toute manoeuvre un poil réfléchie. C'est ballot et ca gâche un peu le plaisir.
> 
> Pas le digne successeur d'Interstate mais défoulant à petite dose avec 2 grammes de spiritueux dans le sang.


J'avais remarqué une latence aussi qui rendait le mod quasi injouable, mais je l'ai retéléchargé il y a quelques semaines et ce souci a été grandement réduit  :;):

----------


## zabuza

L'un des points les plus importants pour tout mod qui se respecte est la communauté qui l'entoure.
Les serveurs sont nombreux ?
Ou tout du moins, il y a des gens ?

----------


## Nortifer

C'est dans le test. Peu de serveur, un communauté pas extra.
Sinon c'est aussi l'évaluation "Communauté" qui sers a ca.




> Les serveurs sont assez peu nombreux (3 ou 4 serveurs « européens »), mais un de ces serveurs (un russe) est peuplé assez souvent,

----------


## Chipatama

Jsuis trop en avance sur mon temps, je l'ai testé y'a deux mois, mais j'ai lâché, j'aime vraiment pas la maniabilité des voitures.

----------


## Billoute

> Tu n'a jamais jouer a Interstate 76 ?!!
> 
> Sacrilège !


Cela aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu citer Interstate 82...et la lapidation en place publique qui s'ensuit.

Mais, c'est vrai coin, ne pas avoir joué à Interstate 76...ça fait pas sérieux sur le CV.

----------


## ShinSH

> C'est dans le test. Peu de serveur, un communauté pas extra.
> Sinon c'est aussi l'évaluation "Communauté" qui sers a ca.


Merci mon groloulou  ::): 

En gros, je place systématiquement un aparté sur la communauté à la fin, sur la 3e page. Parce que si le jeu vous intéresse, vous avez déjà lu les 2 premières. Et s'il ne vous interesse pas, inutile de parler de la communauté  :;):

----------


## zuluhed

La communauté, il suffit de la créer, non? =D

----------


## Yank31

> Loin de beaucoup de mods intégrant un nombre incalculable de commandes, ici, vous n'aurez que le traditionnel zqsd pour se déplacer, un bouton de tir, un changement d'armes, un turbo, et un frein à main.


Quoi ? pas de touche pour ouvrir les portières ? pas de klaxon ?

Et Quoiii ? pas de gens à écraser ?!!

Non alors ca n'a rien à voir avec Carmageddon  ::sad::

----------


## ShinSH

D'ou la ressemblance avec le mode battle de mario kart  :^_^:

----------

